# Säuberung des Teiches



## charlyn (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo, wir haben unsren Teich jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren. Kleinere Reinigungen haben wir immer mal vorgenommen, in diesem Jahr muss aber eine größere erfolgen. Es hat sich ja doch einiges an Schlamm am Boden angesammelt. Jetzt meine Fragen: Wann ist dafür der beste Zeitpunkt? Wie mache ich das ohne das meine Fische sterben (ich habe Angst sie anzusaugen). Der Teich ist ca.7 x 7 m groß. Es gibt eine große recht flache Fläche (ca. 60 cm tief, ca. 16 qm und einer tieferen Stelle, um die 1,50 tief und ca. 5 x 1,5 m breit). Im Teich leben Fische (Shubunki, __ Bitterling,Goldfische -letztere versuche ich rauszunehmen und wegzugeben) - und es sind nicht wenige da sich alle wie verückt vermehrt haben, __ Molche und __ Frösche und __ Muscheln und __ Schnecken. Naja und natürlich Kleinsttiere. __ Schlangen hatten wir auch, ich hoffe, die sind noch da. Ich haber bestimmt 6 Seerosen und lles mögliche an Pflanzen. Außerdem eine sehr gute Pumpe die mehr als groß genug für den Teich ist. Aber ich möchte eben den Schlamm, abgestorbene Pflanzen etc. entfernen. Was muss ich tun und wann? Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar.


----------



## Wild (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
im allgemeinen halte ich eine Grundreinigung nach 2 Jahren für zu früh. Wie dick scheint denn deine Schlammschicht zu sein? 

Viele Grüße  Norbert


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Apr. 2016)

charlyn schrieb:


> Was muss ich tun und wann? Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar.


Ich würde Spätsommer vorschlagen. Da sind schon die meißten Tiere geschlüpft und ausgezogen. Spätsommer ist die Zeit wo Teiche auch mal austrocknen und somit viele Tiere dann natürlich so weit das Sie aus dem Wasser verschwinden. Klar einige Tiere brauchen immer das Wasser und andere haben schon die ersten Eier gelegt....
Egal, was geht kann zum Beispiel in einem billigen Aufblaspool für Kinder gelaget/gesetzt werden. Auch einiges an Pflanzen geht in so was.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intex-Kinder...525139?hash=item488be28b53:g:ml4AAOSwAvJXA~cE

Die Teile kann man derzeit in Massen für 1 Euro schießen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (6. Apr. 2016)

Man muss auch nicht den kompletten Schlamm entfernen. Jeden Herbst einen anderen Abschnitt müsste eigentlich reichen. Ich würde das auch nicht absaugen sondern mit einer Grab- oder Mistgabel rausholen, dann saugt man auch keine Fische ein und erwischt hauptsächlich das Grobzeug, das sich über Winter sauerstoffzehrend zersetzen könnte. Manche Fischarten brauchen eine gewisse Mulmschicht am Boden zum überwintern, auch von daher finde ich eine "unvollständige" Entfernung für den Teich insgesamt schonender.


----------



## charlyn (6. Apr. 2016)

Als erstes Danke ich sehr für die Antworten. Vielleicht habe ich einen Denkfehler. Also der "Schlamm" ist auf keinen Fall so hoch das eine Mistgabel gebraucht wird. Ich schätze ihn mal auf 1-2 cm. An den sichtbaren Flächen, Ihc dachte nur das es nebem der Unansehnlichkeit durch die Zersetzung nicht gut für die Fische ist. Im tiefen Teil wird er höher sein da dort ja viel reingespült wird. Ich weiss auch nicht ob das für die __ Muscheln zu tief wäre, also wenn die da reingerutscht sind. Aber die Idee mit dem Spätsommer finde ich gut. Dann ist es auch warm im Teich und wir können rein um vielleicht das ein ider andere raus zu holen. Wie viel Wasser sollte man tauschen? Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die jetzoge Jahreszeit und meine Fische sind überaktiv. Jetzt am Wochenende kommt die Pumpe rein, vorher war es zu kalt. Und ich muss sehen das ich Fische rausbekomme, ich habe einfach zu viel. Zum Glück habe ich aktuell ein paar Abnehmer.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Apr. 2016)

charlyn schrieb:


> Also der "Schlamm" ist auf keinen Fall so hoch das eine Mistgabel gebraucht wir


Warte es ab....Mistgabel ist aber wohl das falsche Werkzeug in einem Folienteich.......würde zum Plastikeimer greifen.


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2016)

charlyn schrieb:


> ... muss sehen das ich Fische rausbekomme



https://www.google.de/#q=fischreuse

mit etwas Futter in der Reuse geht es leichter - kann aber ein paar Tage dauern bis sie das Ding akzeptieren


----------

